# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Robot Overlords", adventure sci-fi film, Jon Wright, 2014, Germany, United Kingdom

## Airicist

facebook.com/RobotOverlordsFilm

twitter.com/robot_overlords

"Robot Overlords" on Wikipedia

"Robot Overlords" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Robot Overlords UK Trailer 

Published on Feb 6, 2015




> Gillian Anderson and Ben Kingsley star in this tale of a group of kids doing battle with the giant robots who have enslaved the planet.





> Here is "Robot Overlords" trailer with English and French subtitles.
> All right reserved.
> 
> People of Earth
> do not be alarmed.
> We wish you no harm.
> Robots never lie.
> Citizens...
> You have ten seconds to return to your home.
> ...

----------

